# Cadpat Consensus: Was It wroth it?



## pyro_208 (17 Dec 2003)

A poll to determine if CADPAT was worth the time and money for the forces to invest in.


----------



## pyro_208 (17 Dec 2003)

Feel free to state any other items concerning CADPAT Uniforms.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Dec 2003)

The question about value might be more meaningful if you actually told us how much money was spent on them.  As it is, the question means nothing.  Can you compare the cost of a CADPAT uniform to that of an OD one?  The only benchmark I have is the Canadian Peacekeeper catalogue, where stuff like shaving kits, FMP covers, etc are about 20 percent more to produce in CADPAT than in OD, but I suspect that has little to do with the cost of the cloth.


----------



## jonsey (17 Dec 2003)

it looks cool.

thats about all I could say about it.


----------



## pyro_208 (18 Dec 2003)

I‘m not sure of any figures for CADPAT I not going to bother guessing it wouldn‘t be close. Hopefully some else out there knows.


----------



## dano (18 Dec 2003)

Most indefinitely it was worth it. Regardless of the new image the public now has with the uniform, which in my opinion represents as well as suits the Canadian Forces well.

It‘s "real world" use, is of more interest, meaning its capabilities are great. I once saw a picture of just tree‘s and bush‘s, I thought at first it was a pic posted by mistake. When well in reality, if I we‘re thinking that in the field(As opposing force) of where and when that picture was taken, I would no uncertainty be taken down. A section of soldiers were clearly blended in with the surrounding. I had to stare closely at the bush to notice a face and/or the outline of a body.

If those we‘re OD.. I would have noticed them much quicker.

So I really think the CF did good in getting these uniforms.


----------



## meni0n (18 Dec 2003)

If I could only get it issued to me....


----------



## winchable (18 Dec 2003)

Look at it this way meniOn, if you‘re ever fighting in a completely monocolour forest with only olive colored animals around, and you are wearing the old ones, you will be the only left alive.
Just wait till WW3 breaks out in the monocolour forest, then we‘ll all be jumping back into the old combats.
Well that‘s what I used to say before I got issued the Cadpat to make myself feel better.
Just call them your "Throwbacks"


----------



## combat_medic (18 Dec 2003)

Dano; no offense, but as an air cadet, when would you ever have worn Cadpat? Seeing some guys in a picture once hardly allows you the basis of experience to make sweeping statements about its usefulness. Also, if you would have seen those same soldiers in green Cadpat in a different environment, you would have picked them out even faster than soldiers in the ODs.

Finally, you stated first "most indefinitely..." I‘m not sure if you were trying to be sarcastic, as the word ‘indefinite‘ means, literally ‘not defined‘. Were you trying to be cynical about it, or was it just a grammatical mistake?


----------



## dano (18 Dec 2003)

Combat_medic; no offense taken, I enjoy everyoneâ€™s comments   

But besides that, I (now that you mention it) have worn CADPAT, but not in the field, or for that matter a long period of time.. 
On the contrary, I have seen many pictures or "footage" as you will, of CADPAT in its state of intentional and unintentional form. By which I mean is deliberately using it as a mean of evasion/camouflage. That picture I was talking about was most significant one I have seen, due to the surprise that I was fooled in believing no person(s) are there made me remember it.

Surly you do not believe, seeing pictures is un-analytical and non-factual enough to prove or at least convince us of a true nature.

I agree, CADPAT does have it‘s deficiencies as well with every nation‘s military combats have.

Yes, grammicly it is an error.


----------



## elscotto937 (18 Dec 2003)

Bad day Combat Medic?

One problem with CaDPat is that when it wears out, and it does rather quickly, it loses alot of it properties. Once it wears out then there are limited replacement stocks. Do the reserves (ones not on tour) have the CaDPat?


----------



## pyro_208 (18 Dec 2003)

I though they fixed the fading problem or is it still the same?


----------



## dano (18 Dec 2003)

Alot of the members I know, and seen from the Lorne Scots all have their CADPAT.

A freind of mine is shortly getting his CADPAT boots also.


----------



## dano (18 Dec 2003)

I have just found something odd.

Orignally from:  http://www.wheelersonline.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=243 

Leads to the site:   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=588&item=2206016419


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (18 Dec 2003)

> Originally posted by Scott937:
> [qb]  Do the reserves (ones not on tour) have the CaDPat? [/qb]


Not yet....waiting waiting waiting for them to get my size (supposedly)


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (18 Dec 2003)

Most of 31 CBG in Southern Ontario has CADPAT.


----------



## scm77 (18 Dec 2003)

Im not sure how much the Cadpat project cost, but there was an article in the Toronto Sun a few weeks ago about CF looking into urban camouflage, and it said it will take about 7 million to outfit the army with urban.  I don‘t think that includes the cost of research into different patterns etc.  So the cadpat could cost approx. 12-15 million??? (educated guess)


----------



## combat_medic (18 Dec 2003)

That‘s not including the cost of development, trials, as well as re-issuing every single piece of kit in Cadpat. Uniforms alone aren‘t a HUGE expense, but when you factor in webbing, rucks, boots, cam netting, bivvy bags etc etc etc., the costs really start to mount up!


----------



## axeman (18 Dec 2003)

JEEZ do you guys really know what your talking about ? In Afghanistan  on the ops we blended in , at night we are invisible .
yes it totally was worth it .  :fifty:


----------



## Thompson_JM (19 Dec 2003)

Im my opinion, They are definatley worth it. its an improved design on all aspects of the kit. as a trucker the new LBV‘s will be much better then the old webbing since the buttpack made it hard as ****  to drive. especially an MLVW. 

Ive found in the feild they work alot better then the old ones, and especially at night. the only stupid part is how we have CADPAT uniforms but all the Cold weather kit is OD... go figure... 

also, yes everyone in 31 CBG has the Cadpat. the only people who dont have it are the Noobs, since they have to wait a bit, and such.  

hey L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan  you know Phil Skinner?


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (19 Dec 2003)

Of course I know Philly.  One of my best buds in the Reg.  We‘ve had so good times and crazy shenanigans go on.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (19 Dec 2003)

I guess noobs are not log wogs. I have always found it very frustrating to see truck drivers and other remfs aquire new kit like CADPAD and gortex first. I would hate to see you get a soaker stepping out of your truck. It would be very important for the circus battalion to recieve L.B.V.s first instead of us infantiers. I would hate to be in your shoes fileing a claim for your obus form because of webbing. I‘m not directing my rant specifically at you Thompson, I just think certain items sholud go to us (infantry) first. I know this will never happen because it has to pass through log hands first. However, CADPAD THUMBS UP. I WAS TIRED OF LOOKING LIKE A KOREAN WAR REENACTOR


----------



## Thompson_JM (20 Dec 2003)

well boomer last time i checked us truckers still get shot at too.  

Im not saying we are as hardcore as the infantry, and in my opinion the order of who should get the good Sh*t should be in the following order. 

1. All Troops on Deployment.
2. Reg force combat arms
3. Regforce Support trades
4. Reserve combat arms
5. Reseve Support trades.

I can only speak from my own experiance but most times we go into the feild we‘re still camming up our trucks and ourselves. we still get issued weapons C-7‘s, C-9‘s, and C-6‘s, we do (time permitting) dig trenches, and eat IMP‘s... the fact is, we do all the same basic soldiering stuff that every other person in the army does. including the infantry... 

The Difference, Our specialized trade is to operate the trucks to make sure you combat arms guys can keep doing your specialized trade, which is blowing the **** outta the enemy in whatever way possible..  I know enough about the infantry to give you boys all the respect you deserve.. its a **** of a job and it takes alot of guts to do it.  Nonetheless, we still need good equipment too. the fact is, truckers could really use C-8‘s instead of C-7‘s just for one.. as we all know what its like to get a C-7 out of an iltis rifle mount, but i digress, thats simply a pipe dream.. especially as a reservist. but my basic point is, that we can all use new equipment... the fact is i still dont have an LBV nor do i expect to get one before the 31 CBG Infantry units get theirs. 
and boomer, my rant isnt directed specifically at you either. but ive spent a good part of my 5 years in, trying to dispell the myth that Log‘s are lazy or weak. we work **** hard to do our job to make sure you guys can do yours.


----------

